# "Math is on Tuesday"



## Popsumpot

hi guys, i am currently revising for a french exam and i need some advise.

this is my first year learning french so please keep the answers simple and thank you for any input

How would you say
"My favoirt subject is French and it is on tuesday and thursday"

and how would you say "My school is called BBC(Brisbane Boys College)?"

thank you for any reply as it is on tommorrow and i need any help as soon as possible


----------



## xanana

Ma classe favori est le français et il se passe au mardi et jeudi.

Mon école est s'appele BBC.


----------



## elroy

xanana said:
			
		

> Ma classe favori est le français et il se passe au mardi et jeudi.
> 
> Mon école est s'appele BBC.


 
Xanana,

When you are not certain of your answers, please say so.  Otherwise, your posts can be misleading.  I am not a native, but I know for a fact that there is at least one error in each of the sentences you suggest.

Here are my suggestions *(bearing in mind that I am not a native)*:

*Mon cours favori est le français, et il se réunit les mardis et les jeudis. *

*Mon école s'appelle BBC.*


----------



## xanana

Elroy, ok, in the future, I will always put in a "clause that says it's just an attempt at an answer."


----------



## Popsumpot

thanks guys, but for the 


> *Mon cours favori est le français, et il se réunit les mardis et les jeudis.*


* 

is there a possible way of making it more simple? cause it is my first year learning and i dont really need a compicated answer

Thank you all!
*


----------



## elroy

Popsumpot said:
			
		

> thanks guys, but for the
> 
> 
> *is there a possible way of making it more simple? cause it is my first year learning and i dont really need a compicated answer*
> 
> *Thank you all!*


 
Here's an attempt: 

*Mon cours favori est le français.  J'ai le cours le mardi et le jeudi.*


----------



## OlivierG

Some corrections:
Mon cours favori est le français, et il se réunit a lieu  les mardis et les jeudis.
Mon cours favori est le français. J'ai le cours le mardi et le jeudi.


----------



## scandalously in love

really?? You'd say:

_"J'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi." ??_

That just sounds _really_ wrong to me!!


----------



## bettybolid

Ma matière favorite est le français, j'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi.



			
				scandalously in love said:
			
		

> really?? You'd say:
> 
> _"J'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi." ??_
> 
> That just sounds _really_ wrong to me!!


 
Si, si, l'expression "avoir cours" dans le sens de "avoir un cours de..." est très courante.
Exemple :
"A quelle heure as-tu cours ?"
Ou familier :
"T'as cours à quelle heure ?"


----------



## xav

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> really?? You'd say:
> 
> _"J'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi." ??_
> 
> That just sounds _really_ wrong to me!!


No, it's right - good French, not only children speaking.
"J'ai cours" "nous avons cours" is the best and shortest way to say.

And as you know, "on Tuesday" is translated "le mardi".
French can sometimes be concise !


----------



## Popsumpot

> really?? You'd say:
> 
> _"J'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi." ??_
> 
> That just sounds _really_ wrong to me!!


 I dont get it?!

how would you say:
"I have *insert subject* today"?

Also, how would you say
"I got up at seven o'clock"?

Edit: is "je me leve a sept heures" right?

P.S. How do you type in the accents (funny line on top of the "E" and the "A"?)


----------



## xav

J'ai xxx aujourd'hui.
Or : Aujourd'hui, j'ai xxx.

Isn't French easy ? 

About "get up" : OK - Et moi, je me lève à huit heures...

About accents : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23836 (tout en haut quand tu ouvres le Forum).


----------



## Popsumpot

i can just say  "j'ai l'informatique aujourd'hui"?

wat if i want to say "i have *insert subject* and *insert subject* and *insert subject*..... today." could i just say

"j'ai l'informatique et le francais et l'anglais et le dessin...... aujourd'hui"?

i envy you xav cause you're french. but than again, i can speak 2 languages. I STILL ENVY YOU!


thanks all, i will post my 1 minute worth of speech in half an hour, please stay around to correct it.


----------



## xav

J'ai informatique aujourd'hui
J'ai maths aujourd'hui
J'ai français aujourd'hui
Aujourd'hui, j'ai xxx, yyy et zzz.

pas d'article.

I envy you to speak CHINESE ! It's the language of tomorrow !


----------



## Popsumpot

lol, maybe, it is a pain when you are trying to type chinese on the computer!

so if i have 7 subjects in one day, i have to say

"j'ai ***** aujourd'hui" seven times? can i shorten that?

Also, how do i say "i have 7 lessons in one day"? 
all i know is "j'ai toir cours le matin" (i have 3 lessons in the morning)


----------



## xav

As we were saying : Aujourd'hui, j'ai xxx, yyy, .... et zzz.
Or maybe : Aujourd'hui, j'ai xxx, puis yyy, puis..., et enfin zzz.

Aujourd'hui / Ce jour-là / Le mardi, j'ai sept cours différents.


----------



## Popsumpot

is "puis" plus? i might choose the top one cause it is a bit shorter.

it is ok if it is in "child speak", cause i have only learnt french for less than a year and my teacher wont mind if there is a tiny bit of incorrect grammer

EDIT: Here is my first draft

bonjor, j'ai m'appelle John, mon ecole s'appelle BBC. Je me leve a six heures et quart, je mange mon petit dejeuner a sept heures. Je quitte la maison a sept heur et demi et j'arrive au ecole a huit heures moins quart. les cours commencent a huit heures et demie. je mange mon dejeuner a une heure et quart. Je rentre a la maison a trois heure et demi. a cinq heures je commence mes devoirs et je prends mon diner a sept heures. Je couche a neuf heures et demi.

Mon cours favori est le francais, j'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi. Aujourd'hui, j'ai la francais,l'informatique, l'histoire, le dessin, et les maths.

we have a speaking test tommorrow morning. We have to write our daily routine and like our favoirt subjects and stuff. it should be about a minute worth


----------



## xav

puis = ensuite = then, next, after (as adverb, not preposition).
The first way of saying is good, not children speaking.


----------



## Popsumpot

thank you,

do you think the above is alright?


----------



## xav

Popsumpot said:
			
		

> *B*onjo*u*r* !* *J*e m'appelle John, mon *é*cole s'appelle *"*BBC*"*. Je me l*è*ve *à* six heures et quart, je mange mon petit d*é*jeuner *à* sept heures. Je quitte la maison *à* sept heur*es* et demi*e* et j'arrive *à l'é*cole *à* huit heures moins *le *quart. *L*es cours commencent *à* huit heures et demie. *J*e d*é*jeune à une heure et quart. *Après les cours, j*e rentre *à* la maison à trois heure*s* et demi*e*. *A* cinq heures*, *je commence mes devoirs et je prends mon d*î*ner à sept heures. Je *me* couche *à* neuf heures et demi*e*.
> 
> Mon cours favori est le fran*ç*ais, j'ai cours le mardi et le jeudi. Aujourd'hui, j'ai fran*ç*ais, informatique, histoire, dessin et maths *(no articles, I said)*.
> 
> we have a speaking test tommorrow morning. We have to write our daily routine and like our favoirt subjects and stuff. it should be about a minute worth


 C'est bien !


----------



## Popsumpot

Thanks!

What does "apres les cours" mean?

something about lessons?

p.s. sorry i didnt reply earlier, i didnt realise it went onto the second page. thanks for everything.


----------



## xav

No - after teaching hours, I think (I don't know the exact equivalent - but YOU know the meaning of "cours" and the one of "après", don't you ?)  .


----------



## Popsumpot

so its "after school" ?

c'est bien? ou c'est mauvais

p.s. is that right?


----------



## xav

Exactly. You can say "Après l'école" too, if you still are going to school. If you're a student, use "Après les cours".


----------



## Popsumpot

isnt "school" and "lessons" same thing?


----------



## The Servant

"je mange mon petit déjeuner" is incorrect : we say "je *prends* mon petit déjeuner", because the verb "petitdéjeuner" doesn't exist. We say too "je déjeune" for the _petit déjeuner_ and the _déjeuner_, when there is no risk of mistake.
BUT
"je prends mon dîner" is not very correct (not very French) : we say "je *dîne*", because the verb "dîner" exist.

Personally (and I'm not alone in France), I use *préféré* instead of *favori* : mon/mes cours préféré(s).


----------



## xav

Popsumpot said:
			
		

> isnt "school" and "lessons" same thing?


In English, I don't know ; in French, "leçons et devoirs" is homework, after school : "leçons" to be learned, "devoirs" to be written - 
"Le soir, je fais mes devoirs et j'apprends mes leçons".


----------



## Popsumpot

right, thanks xav and the servant, now i will have to learn it all off by heart.

thank you all.


----------



## xav

Good work and good luck !


----------



## genstandley

There ae a few spelling msitakes, which i guess is not that important for an oral. they are, as far as I can tell (i'm not correcting the accents):
Bonjour
heure
demie (agrees with heure)
à l'école (because starts with vowel)
commence avec (check this i'm not sure)
je me couche (reflexive verb)
le français
les math (strange i know-as according to my dictionary)
Hope that helps!!!
Gen


----------

